# Port Forwarding...



## Broken Hooker (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi,

I've just got an Intel Imac (my first Mac) after having a PC for a long time.  I'm trying to forward the ports so I can use programs and so on..

I managed to do this previously on the PC (which was hardwired to the Router) but I am struggling to do this with the Imac running via Wireless.

Router - Linksys WRT54GS (Currently connected to the PC, but will not be shortly as the PC wil be also running Wirelessly, the Router will become stand alone - is this possible?)

Imac - Wireless

I've tried accessing the Routers config page and opening ports, then using this port in the program to no avail.  I understand such threads have been started previously but I'm really struggling to get this sorted!

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Also, how do I make all of the folders automatically arrange the information contained within (Folders etc) by Name.. I can do it for singular folders, but not overall.  Also, when an amendment is made to a folder, item deleted or added etc, the folder doesn't refresh when opened back up (as the PC would - presuming the Mac can do this?)...


Thanks again...

Loving the Imac!!


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't know about the first question. Since you're configuring the router, not your Mac, it should be _exactly_ the same process as on the PC. You should even be able to do it from the PC. Are you trying to forward the same port(s) to both machines? Are you following the guidelines in the programs help?

As for the second question, this is easy to do. Open a folder, and select "Show View Options" from the View menu. Click the "All Windows" button to set your preferences for all standard windows. Then check the "Keep Arranged By" box, and you're good to go.

Keep in mind that when you select "Arrange By" from the View menu, this is NOT the same as checking "Keep Arranged By". "Arrange By" is a one-shot deal. It'll sort your items, but then you can move them wherever you want. "Keep Arranged By" will dynamically sort and re-sort as the folder's contents are changed.

You can set this on a window-by-window basis, too.


----------



## barhar (Apr 25, 2006)

See 'Port Forwarding for the Linksys WRT54GS' or these other Google links.

---

With respect to wanting folders to be 'by default' in 'List' view ... I feel your pain. When Apple recompiled 'Finder" (via Carbon) they took a world class zippy utility and broke it. Many long for folders to be in 'List' view when created (or reopened), as well as, 'Button' view.

Yes, the simplicity of a young one or senior clicking once on an application, file, or folder icon. Those were the days my friend, we thought they would never end ... (ahhh, memories)

One would think that Apple would return the 'Button' view, considering how MacOS X is becoming more like Windoze's (in its interface and inconsistencies, which allows for single click activation), as opposed to 'System 9' or earlier (in its interface, speed, and consistencies).

-----

In the meantime, I have assigned four 'F' (function) keys, via 'QuicKeys', to set any opened folder's window to 'List' view. Each 'F' or '<shift> F' key executes an AppleScript script.
One 'F' key will set the front most 'Finder' window to 'List' view, and resizes the window.
The second 'F' key will set all the opened windows to 'List' view, and resizes each window.
The other two 'F' key assignments (actually '<shift> F') perform the actions of the above two actions; but, then closes the window(s) when finished (setting it / them to 'List' view).


----------



## Broken Hooker (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok, I set up a Static IP, I forwarded the port that I set in the program, I enabled the port range, and all that happened was that I couldnt use the internet!

HELP!


----------



## barhar (Apr 25, 2006)

I use a NetGear router; but, have configured other manufactures routers - including a Linksys with Vonage.  The latter was not configured by me for P2P'ing; but, for voice over IP, etc.

With regards to your internet connection loss ... as per 'How to set up a static IP address on a Mac OS X v10.4.'s last line of text ... 'That's it you should be done! If you can't connect to the internet go back and change your configuration back to what it originally was. Remember that all of the computers on your network need to be setup like this, and every one of them needs to have a different ip address!!!!'

Return to 'System 'Preferences' 'Network' and click the 'Configure' button. If the 'TCP/IP' tab is not selected - select it. Set the 'Configure IPv4:' popup menu to 'Using DHCP', and click the 'Apply Now' button. You may / may not have to reboot the Mac - if you can not now access the internet.

In other words - just use the 'IP address' that was (dynamically) assigned to your Mac, by the router.

If you can access the web (whether you had to reboot or not) return to the above 'Network' window, and note the 'Configure IPv4' address. Typically, it is the last numeric value that is needed. Now, return to 'Port Forwarding for the Linksys WRT54GS' and follow the instructions (san the part about 'static IP address' setup. When you finally are at the 'Port Range Forward' window (as per the last two pictorials) enter the last digit (from 'Network') into the 'IP Address' field. As for the Start' and 'End' range ... I use the ranges of '5900' to '6900' and '49000' to '60000'. Both ranges use the same 'IP address' value.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 25, 2006)

In addition to what Barhar said, make sure that you have OS X's built-in firewall disabled. It's located in the "Sharing" section of System Preferences.


----------



## Broken Hooker (Apr 26, 2006)

OK guys its working now I believe, thnaks for your help... I think it may have been the firewall blocking it...  I now have the ports forwarded, is there anyway that I can select a port range in the firewall so I dont have to have the whole thing exposed, I saw an option for this but didn't wanna mess with it, summat to do with TCP Port Number and UDP?


----------



## Broken Hooker (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry to add to this, but do you guys also know of any programs to rip music from your ipod back onto your Harddrive, and what programs are best to use on a mac for converting music files to various other formats, WAVS, MP3's, etc etc...

On the PC I used to use EphPod and DBPower Amp for such tasks...


----------



## barhar (Apr 26, 2006)

'... it may have been the firewall blocking it... I now have the ports forwarded, ...' - note, your (external hardware) router has a firewall; and, assigning 'port forwared'ing to specific ports - is the allowance of two way (internet) communications where (through the user assigned ports) it typically is not permitted, by the default settings of the router. 

Also, it is usually not required (I never seen when such was) to turn ON MacOS X'es 'System Preferences' 'Sharing' utility's 'Firewall' (which is turned OFF by default) for every day internet connection, whether using bittorrent or equivalent software. 

MacOS X itself does quite a nice job with regards to the protection of ones Mac, when on the internet without the need of the 'Sharing' panel's 'Firewall' features. When assigning port forwarding, one will do such via an external hardware router's web page, (again) - not via the 'Sharing' utility.

As far was what ports does one really have to assign to port forwarding - you will have to look within the application's 'Preferences' setting. Most I know of use 6346 and others use 6881. But, as per 'Port Forwarding for the Linksys WRT54GS' - 'If you plan on downloading multiple files at the same time via BitTorrent [and / or other types of software - 'barhar'], you need to open up one port for each file'.


----------



## Tecnotim (Apr 27, 2006)

itunes


----------



## Broken Hooker (May 2, 2006)

iTunes only converts to mp3's doesnt it, I work with WAV's, MP3's and many more, I also need to be able to reduce Bit Rates and so on...


----------



## nixgeek (May 2, 2006)

If you check in the preferences for iTunes in the section for importing audio, you'll see the options that are available to you.


----------



## Tecnotim (May 2, 2006)

Yup, itunes is an mp3 sorting program.  However, it burns in real time.  It converts files to mp3 on import then reconverts to aiff on cd burn.  Good stuff, but then most things Apple are.....

Have a look round it, you'll find it does a load of stuff that you didn't realise.


----------

